# Anxiety



## planetsteveo (Feb 2, 2014)

Well I'm an old EMT-B that went through the steps last semester to get re-licensed after a 10+ year lapse. Got an A in the class, but was surprised how much as changed. 

My NREMT is in four days and I am having major anxiety. My practice tests have ranged from 62%-95% depending on the venue and the subject matter. 

Practicals, no problem. Done and done. 

Anyway I'm in full on panic mode now. I'm using my workbook, EMTprep, and discover that a lot of the stuff I'm missing is "oh duh" afterwards. The exception to that is the GCS which I need to work on. 

Any tips or tricks to subdue this anxiety short of drinking all week would be appreciated. Trying to limit my study time to two hours a day for the next 3 days and then just a brush up on GCS and vitals before I go in.


----------



## 661 EMT (Feb 2, 2014)

Thought Id weigh in on your post.... I was also an EMT for 10 years then let it lapse.. took the class again two years ago...then got busy with work and kids and just finally took my first test on Friday after only studying for a week....really don't expect to pass.. however having just taken it I would say know your ABCs and order of operations like the back of your hand..... remember all your vital parameters within age groups... for sure know your shock and resusitation...trauma, triage, ics.....and airway...airway....airway...  also one big thing I'm going to do whether I passed or not.... review all the key terms and definitions in your book... also  search  (DOT NREMT curriculum)  and download the pdf file and review all of it... a lot of questions are word for word from that... as for nerves, the questions...theyre not that bad just keep taking practice tests to get used to testing and relax...you can take it a few more times so dont put all your eggs in this one basket...just relax and do your best and don't freak out if cuts off early....hope some of that helped...  good luck!


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. ICS I have down pat, it's actually what I do for a living. I sometimes struggle with the ICS/Hazmat questions because, well, I'm qualified and it's what I do! :rofl: I have to remember to step back "into the role" for those.  I'll definitely look at the DOT NREMT curriculum. Thanks for the advice. 

Strange to think when I left the medical side of things, the combi-tube was the new shiny tool.


----------



## RescueRider724 (Feb 2, 2014)

*It is just a test.*

You said you were an EMT for 10 years so you know the job, yeah some of the ideas have changed, but it is still the job you did before.  The test itself is different for every single person that takes it.  I just took it at the end of January, 2014.  I knew a couple of people taking it at the same time and we all agreed (all passed as well) that you need to take your time on the first 15-20 questions in the test as those seemed to all of us to be the key questions that primed the other questions in the test.  If you nail those the questions seem to get easier as you move along. Not scientific at all, but just seemed that way to all of us as we talked after the test at the coffee shop.  Be confident in yourself and your instructors, they would not have allowed you get an A in the class if they thought you were clueless....right?

Let us know how you do, I am sure you will be just fine and back here laughing about how stressed you were prior to the thing....


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 2, 2014)

Well EMT for 6 years, a little over 10 years since I've been licensed. 

Seems to be a common theme with us adult learners that if you throw me the trauma bag I'm going to do what is right. However stick that test in front of us and it's a totally different story. 

Thanks for your words of encouragement. I know I have it in me, just a matter of conveying it through that little computer screen.


----------



## 661 EMT (Feb 3, 2014)

Well found out this morning I passed... good luck to you..


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 3, 2014)

661 EMT said:


> Well found out this morning I passed... good luck to you..



Congrats!!


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 9, 2014)

well sadly I got the flu and had to reschedule for next week. Gives me a few more days to brush up on stuff i guess. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 9, 2014)

Take the time to pull it together into a coherent whole.


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 13, 2014)

Well cut me off at 70 questions on the nose today. Now the waiting begins...

Thanks all for the words of encouragement. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## planetsteveo (Feb 13, 2014)

And it's updated already. I passed!!


----------



## 661 EMT (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats on passing...


----------

